# Safety Harness



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Lifts and bucket trucks, yes. 

WHERE are they required on a ladder?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes in boom type lifts, no on scissor lifts, yes on roofs without railings, no on ladders.

Unless the customer / general contractor requires more and some due require tie offs when using ladders.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Poll time...
> 
> 
> This poll was suggested by a fellow member of ET.:thumbsup:


You suck at making polls. :laughing:

Should have been multiple choice with more choices.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Poll time...........


When is it _not_?



Oh, wait,........... that can be another poll.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You suck at making polls. :laughing:
> 
> Should have been multiple choice with more choices.



Read the FPN.
If you don't like the poll question then, please don't respond or belittle the OP......:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Read the FPN.
> If you don't like the poll question then, please don't respond or belittle the OP......:laughing:



Better Safety Harness Poll


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> If you don't like the poll question then, please don't respond or belittle the OP......:laughing:


We need a poll for this.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Remeber. Safety First...


----------

